# Motor basics help please



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Not to be a dick and say Google it, but here:

http://www.evalbum.com/home/16

Checkout their search function and see what other people have built with that motor. Or see what other people have built in your weight classes requirements.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Herts said:


> However I'am getting really confused with choosing a motor the specifications are putting me off I have opted to go for lithium ion batteries a total of 8 batteries producing a voltage of 96 volts at 100 amps an hour, I was told the higher the ampheres the hotter the battery gets.


It sounds like you are also confused about the batteries. Lithium Ion cells come in three basic flavors. Two of these have a nominal 3.7 volts per cell and 4.2 volts per cell when fully charged. Those are the kinds that most of the OEM cars use and are somewhat fragile and more dangerous to use. The third type (LiFePo4 of LiFe for short) has a nominal voltage of 3.2 volts per cell and a full charge voltage of 3.4 volts. When you say 8 batteries I assume what you are talking about is probably some pack that has 4 LiFe cells in series in a case which is kind of intended to somewhat simulate a 12 Volt Lead Acid battery. In general this is not the best way to go because these modules are more expensive and less flexible than buying individual cells. If you have decided on a nominal 96 volt pack of 100 AH cells this represents 9.6 kwh and would be 30 of the 100 AH LiFe cells in series. A pack like this would weigh at least 102 kg (225 lbs). If the total weight of the vehicle weighs 350 kg + the weight of the driver ~80kg bringing the total weight up to 430 kg (946 lbs) you could hope for a drop dead range of around 161km (100 miles). I expect that the weight figures I have used are somewhat optimistic.

I don't know much about these smaller motors so I will leave that for others to comment on.


----------

